# The ultimate Clicker Master of the Universe - ein Schulprojekt



## Steven3m (17. Juli 2018)

Hallo liebes Forum,

wir sind die Klasse 11V6Ba und haben dieses Jahr Programmieren mit  Visual Basic erlernt. Dabei ist unser erstes eigenes Computerspiel  entstanden, dass wir in den Ferien weiterentwickeln und im September bei  Steam veröffentlichen möchten.

Zum Finanzieren der Steam Gebühr (89 EUR) benötigen wir noch etwas Unterstützung. Deshalb haben wir eine  Kickstarter-Kampagne gestartet. (als Teil des Projekts, mit "Marketingstrategie"  ) 

Ihr würdet uns sehr helfen, wenn ihr den Link dazu bei Facebook oder  Twitter teilen könntet, damit möglichst viele Leute mal vorbeischauen  können!

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...-clicker-master-of-the-universe?ref=user_menu

Vielen Dank

Steven
Klassensprecher


----------

